# Any competition on July 4th weekend?



## kurtsara (Jun 30, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is any bbq competition around Minnesota, Wisconsin or Iowa on or around the 4th of July, we are looking for something to do on the weekend


----------



## yankeerob (Jul 1, 2008)

http://www.ilbbqf.com/

40+ teams are competing. Our's is one of them.

-rob


----------

